# New to me Penn Squall 15



## sbwilson51 (Oct 5, 2009)

I have a new penn sq 15 which I think I'm going to like alot, BUT sense it's new should I pull it apart enough to clean the grease out of bearings or just fish it as is?
Thanks for any help. I'm fishing from pier...


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

I fished mine right out of the box. Was fine for me.


----------



## sbwilson51 (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks, I spooled it with 15lb "tight line" ,set the mag on about 4 or 5 with 3oz and a double drop rig on a penn prevail 10ft and threw it what seemed like a mile!
But it might have only been about 80 yards, judging distance is kinda hard on a pier when I'm used to fishing under, instead of out.


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

Orest said:


> I fished mine right out of the box. Was fine for me.


...what he said...
Bought mine and drove straight out to the beach and fished it with no issues.


----------



## fishin757 (Nov 29, 2010)

out of box. i dont bother cleaning mine fully unless it gets dropped in the sand. i did polish the spindles on mine too casts like crazy


----------



## dinsauce (Jul 29, 2013)

I agree with everyone else here, I fished mine right away and it served me well for a while before I had to do a full strip down, cleaning, and re-lube/grease. The versa drag system is nice too. I throw 16lb ande and moved the drag washers to the medium setting and just tighten down my drag nice and tight which still allows line to be pulled out while fighting a fish with out putting too much strain on the line.


----------



## SloppyTilapia (Oct 4, 2013)

I have one as well....fished it straight out of the box. Got 17 lb Suffix mono on it and feels great. I am by no means an experienced caster, but I got a little over 100 yards out of it. It was a slow day on the beach, so I just casted a 4 oz weight down the beach to see what I could do.


----------



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

love mine and use both the 15 and 12's on a regular basis , great mag system, drag and overall feel. Here's a video of me testing out the 15 on my Century Excalibur . 


http://youtu.be/UDw0CdEO7Bc


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

Jeremy Schrader said:


> love mine and use both the 15 and 12's on a regular basis , great mag system, drag and overall feel. Here's a video of me testing out the 15 on my Century Excalibur .
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/UDw0CdEO7Bc


Tks for the video,sounds nice to hear the reel sing.


----------



## sbwilson51 (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks for the insight, I've been enjoying mine so much that I got another one!
I'm going to try this one on a cabelas 12ft rod that I haven't used yet,I did learn one thing today though, even if you can cast out
120 yds, you can still catch pinfish.......
Thanks, Steve


----------



## Kinnakeeter (May 30, 2009)

If you take the grease out of the bearings, you may end up with a reel that is too fast to control.


----------



## sbwilson51 (Oct 5, 2009)

Kinnakeeter said:


> If you take the grease out of the bearings, you may end up with a reel that is too fast to control.


 With Abu 6500s I just use thin oil on the bearings, which works well, so what kind (brand name) of grease?
Thanks, Steve P.S. I've noticed the more I cast the more free it seems.


----------



## fishin757 (Nov 29, 2010)

i personally only use penn oil and grease. im not saying that its the fastest or best but its what i use and havent had any problems with it. i take the gears and bearings out and blast them with CRC brake parts cleaner or carb/choke cleaner. it gets old stuff off fast and dries quick. then i pack the gears with a load of fresh grease and put a few drops of oil on the bearings. not too fast for me even with mirror finish polished parts


----------



## BPReeds (Jan 11, 2013)

using my 12 right out of the box, my first conventional....I don't see improved distance over my spinners but that's more then likely my casting style or lack of style and conditions on the beaches.....I would like to have a manual before taking it apart, or watch somebody do it first...I don't know a thing about these conventionals......


----------



## fishin757 (Nov 29, 2010)

it shoild have came with an exploded diagram. that makes it a lot easier to get back together


----------



## BPReeds (Jan 11, 2013)

It did, ....I guess at least yearly I should take it apart are check the bearings...clean and oil


----------



## fishin757 (Nov 29, 2010)

thats what i do. unless i drop it in the sand, then i will do it that night


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Try tsi 301 or 321, spin like crazy! Yammaha marine grease is good for gears


----------

